# Ropley Signalbox



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Hi

Those on the Real Ale Train Rally, say 'Hello' to my son, Signalman, Alan who should be in the Ropley Signalbox on Sunday 1st. April.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Will do Bob


Jacquie


----------

